# Official 2011 Blue Road Bucks thread



## KalamazooKid

Thought I'd kick this off .... so who's going? Just got the word that my 17 yr old son Quin drew a tag for Baraga. Don't know who's more excited - me (the videographer) or him (the hunter).

Goods times will be had by all!


----------



## SLP Hunter

Me and my brother will be at Hank's this year. After reading all the threads about Hank it sounds like we'll have a great time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perch321

I hopefully will be there just for bear camp,I am excited just to be there even though I will not be hunting...


----------



## hypox

KalamazooKid said:


> Thought I'd kick this off .... so who's going? Just got the word that my 17 yr old son Quin drew a tag for Baraga. Don't know who's more excited - me (the videographer) or him (the hunter).
> 
> Goods times will be had by all!


Good luck! I'll be thinking of ya. 

Just remember, don't sit on the empty bait bucket with only a bow.


----------



## KalamazooKid

> Thought I'd kick this off .... so who's going? Just got the word that my 17 yr old son Quin drew a tag for Baraga. Don't know who's more excited - me (the videographer) or him (the hunter).
> 
> Goods times will be had by all!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! I'll be thinking of ya.
> 
> Just remember, don't sit on the empty bait bucket with only a bow.
Click to expand...

You a funny funny man Andy. I still got a bone ta pick with Jr bout that.

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## kotz21

I was lucky enoough to draw a 1st season tag. I went with Hank because of all the great tghings I heard.. See you guys soon...
Kevin


----------



## SLP Hunter

What's everyone's weapon of choice going to be? I can't decide if I want to bring the bow or go with the muzzleloader. I'll probably end up bring both and maybe even the rifle depending on what the weather looks like. I'm leaning more towards the bow right now but the muzzleloader is a close second.


----------



## swmmark

My hunting partner and I drew tags for Amasa 1st hunt and are booked with BRB. We are leaning toward taking 12 gauge shotguns, maybe muzzle loaders, (probably take both). Can't wait!


----------



## kotz21

I'm bringing my bow and my slug gun. Both are lethal. Depending on weather, I would rather use my bow... I'm getting seriously excited!!!


----------



## KalamazooKid

Quin will be shootin the Pro Hunter. 
Talked to Hank a bit today - that Dude's like a kid on Christmas eve talkin about bears. Those that have not met Hank and family are in for a real treat. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## Bluesuten

What kind of success did Hanks hunters have last fall? and How many points does it take to draw the unit for a hunt with BRB? Anyone who went last year, can u chime in??


----------



## sourdough44

Just FYI, a few days ago I saw 2 bears cross Hwy 141 just several miles north of Amasa, it was near 12 noon. They were about 30 seconds apart & were fair sized bears.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Bluesuten said:


> What kind of success did Hanks hunters have last fall? and How many points does it take to draw the unit for a hunt with BRB? Anyone who went last year, can u chime in??


When I was up there 3 yrs ago I believe they went 13 for 17. I was holding out for a really big one (on the trail cams) and ended up being one that did not shoot a bear. Also, of the 4 days I hunted, it poured for 3 of them.

I drew with 3 pts and my son drew with 3 pts (Baraga) but I know Amasa takes another point or two. BRB sits on the border - Baraga to the north, Amasa to the south.

Here's a little snapshot of what our opening eve looked like in camp .....


----------



## HunterHads

Add another to the list that will be hunting with Hank and his crew this fall. I drew for Amasa with 5 points. As bad as I want to take one with the bow im going to go with the 12g with this being my first bear hunt. A friend if mine and fellow MS member went in 2009 and was successful on the first day. Im hoping he will be a le to make it over there with me this fall to video my hunt. Less then 3 months to go!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## HunterHads

I think Hank told me he was only taking 7 people this year. By the looks of it were going to have a MS bear camp with him. We have 5 of those 7 spots right here!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## hunts_bear

I'm also heading to BRB this year.:coolgleam Drew for Amasa first season. Can't wait to go. Weapon of choice is my bow, muzzleloader or shotgun as backup.


----------



## HunterHads

With Swmmarks hunting partner having the last spot I think that makes it a full camp of MS members. Very cool! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KalamazooKid

I think Hank's taking a couple more than 7 but still very cool!

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## HunterHads

I just looked back through my emails with hank. He is taking 8 hunters this fall.

"Hello Matt, I got a Message from Nathan that you were interested in hunting with us this fall. It would be my pleasure to get your bear for you. We are only taking 8 hunters between the units this year. If you can give me a call we can set things up."

So we might have one guy in camp that we will have to make an MS'er!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## stevebrandle

Heads up to folks in camp- pass on K'zoo Kid's Wild Turkey celebration.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

I'd get there as early as possible. I was all excited and left way to early from down here. Got there early afternoon. Got to go run bait with Hankie on Fri and see the lay of the land where I'd be hunting.

You guys are gonna have FUUUUUUNNNNNNN !:coolgleam


----------



## sourdough44

Ask anyone in Trout Creek, they should know where he lives. Good luck to all, be safe in those tree stands. Time to start getting serious.


----------



## JSHEMBARGER

Thanks for the info and good luck to all of you with tags


----------



## Firefighter

No doubt, Hank and his family are out busting their humps for all you lucky saps right now! 

You all are going to have a blast, and I envy those going this year.

You're about to meet the nicest people on God's green Earth.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## KalamazooKid

Gear is ready. Pushing off tomorrow afternoon, will stay in Gaylord tomorrow night.

It's huntin season baby .....

One finger at a time .....


----------



## kotz21

I am leaving tomorrow morning. Dad and I are gonna take it easy and stop along the way. Im hoping to pull into camp around 3-4 pm Friday. DRIVE safe evryone, see you there!


----------



## hunts_bear

Leaving tonight after work and stopping at the Bridge. Should be there tomorrow late morning/early afternoon. Everybody stay safe.


----------



## bigmike

Tim and myself are leaving about 3pm Friday after school gets out. (Tim is a teacher) We are so ready to roll!!!!! Can't wait to get my first bear!!!! :tdo12: Wish we could go NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:corkysm55


----------



## tallbear

Good luck to all!!! Hoping no one needs the "spirit of the bear" to bring one back (Hank will explain if you need it).


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Looks like Kotz connected..

How is the rest of the camp doing? Anyone back yet?


----------



## kotz21

I just heard about another being tagged this morning! Way to go Matt!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

As of this morning, Hank reports 7 kills, 3 lost, 1 miss and Hank broke his foot...

Darn guy about died when I was there from health issues and now he broke his foot.. He tries so hard to make sure everyone has fun I think he forgets about himself...

Nice work Hank and crew so far !:coolgleam


----------



## Dick Gardner

Could someone pm me Hanks contact info, I would appreciate it very much. Thanks.


----------



## tpquack

I would like to thank everybody on the forum who recommended Hank to me and my buddy. We hunted with Hank in the Amasa area and it was what everybody said. Come to camp as a friend leave as part of the family. I was lucky enough to get my bear the first afternoon. The heat was unbearable for the hunt most days it was 80 degrees plus!!!! Thanks to Hanks family when your bear hits the ground they are all there to help in one way or another. Bad thing the last night of our camp Hank may of broke his foot but that did not dampen spirits he is still doing it all on crutches. Good Luck to everybody else on the rest of their hunts.


----------



## bigmike

Yes thanks for a GREAT bear hunt! I was so very happy with Hank and his gang and all of what they do and offer. I will be back in the future. The :sad: HOT HOT weather really hurt our hunt but thats the way hunting goes!!!!!!! All the hunters in camp from this site, it was very nice to meet you and you are all great people that made camp super! Good luck to the guys still hunting. Hank take care of that foot and I will be in touch, your friend BigMike​


----------



## KalamazooKid

We had a great time with great friends. Hunting was tough - can't express my thanks enough for all those that helped me on Saturday. It was the highest of highs and lowest of lows. 

Thanks to the Poles (yes, even Hankie), Dave, Tommy, Bob, and all of the other great folks that made it a quality camp for me, my wife, and daughter. Memories that will last a lifetime.:coolgleam



And Hank, damn man, take care of that ankle!


----------



## HunterHads

KalamazooKid said:


> We had a great time with great friends. Hunting was tough - can't express my thanks enough for all those that helped me on Saturday. It was the highest of highs and lowest of lows.
> 
> Thanks to the Poles (yes, even Hankie), Dave, Tommy, Bob, and all of the other great folks that made it a quality camp for me, my wife, and daughter. Memories that will last a lifetime.:coolgleam
> 
> 
> 
> And Hank, damn man, take care of that ankle!


I forgot to pm you but what did I tell you was going to happen Monday morning when you were leaving sunday night?  ill post pics and video on here soon!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid

Yeah, I heard Matt you SOB! J/K, can't wait to see the pics. Wishin I was still there .......


----------



## HunterHads

Ill post more pics and the story/video tomorrow but here is a little preview.


----------



## bigmike

Hunterhads Great job also to Tim P. congrats on getting a nice bear. I'm very happy for you. I wish I could have tagged out with you but this trip was still one of my best ever.


----------



## KalamazooKid

HunterHads said:


> Ill post more pics and the story/video tomorrow but here is a little preview.


That bear's definately the better looking of the two of ya! Nice one - congrats Mattie!:coolgleam


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Nice !

Hank get excited when you guys started slamming bears ?


----------



## bigmike

He was going crazy!!!He was soooooo happy for all who tagged out , seen bears, and just to meet everyone in camp!!!!!! He is a class act and is now a friend! Wish the world had more people in it like Hank Pole!


----------



## HunterHads

I think he was just as happy as me when I came back and told the guys I had one down. He was kind of freaking out over the weekend because of the weather. A lot of guys wernt seeing any bears and he didnt like that one bit. He works his *** off to make sure that every one of us gets on bears. Him and his fam are some of the best ppl you will ever meet. I think we had 11 shots out of 14 ppl. You cant ask for much more with the weather we had. I may go back next year for the opener just to help out and enjoy camp for a few days.


----------



## kotz21

Matt, I was thinking the same thing. We can bring our fishing gear and hit some streams!


----------



## tallbear

It says a lot about a guide service when people want to "volunteer" to help out in camp when they are not hunting. 

That's helping "on your own dime" to be part of the excitement and fun of a bear camp.


----------



## HunterHads

I couldn't have asked for anything more from that trip. Kevin let's make it happen next year!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kotz21

Im in!


----------



## KalamazooKid

Good Lord willing, my daughter is due to draw a tag next year. You know what that means .....

One finger at a time .....


----------



## hunts_bear

Thanks to Hank and his family for a great time. Can't wait to get back there. Also, congrats to everybody got their bear.


----------



## kotz21

Looks like we will see the family again! LOL. Hopefully the weather cooperates a little more.


----------

